# Maccabee



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee had a great first night with us. *He slept most of he way
home. *When he was awake, he calmly relaxed in his car seat. *We
stopped a couple times and put him in he litter box, but he didn't go,
but he didn't have any accidents either. *My daughter hand-fed him in his
expen and he went in the litter box a couple times, on his own. *After
My daughter went to bed, I got in the pen with him.

He slept in his crate in my bedroom, whining only once. *He woke me
about 7:30, and I put him in his litter box-- he peed. *I returned him
back to his pen and My daughter hand-fed him breakfast and then he peed in
his litter box. *She is playing with him in the kitchen right now.

I think we're off to a wonderful start!

I'll post pics as soon as I can get to my pc.

Laurie


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Sounds like you had a great first night!

Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the pics!So glad everything has started off so well.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Awesome. What a great puppy. Let me see your beautiful face again, Maccabee.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Can't wait to see more pictures!!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats great he had a good first night. Sounds like your daughter is doing a good job helping take care of him. keep up the good work in the training department!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see the photos!!!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

*Maccabee Pictures*

Here are some pictures of Maccabee from yesterday. He's doing awesome. No potty accidents yet, and is he so much fun.

The red rope in the last 2 pictures is not attached to Maccabee; it is attached to a toy. Pam is playing with Maccabee.

--Laurie


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

OMGosh!! So Cute!!!! IWAP cuddle... 

You did a great job with the pictures. It is hard to get good pictures of black doggies. He is so adorable.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww What a sweet puppy!! Enjoy...they grow up too fast!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

What beautiful glossy fur!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Adorable, congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

verrrrrry cute, I love black!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Too cute. I'm happy for you that it's started out so well.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Precious!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Love the pictures and you got his face and a very cute one it is!


----------



## Moe's Gram (Oct 9, 2009)

Very Cute! sounds like you are off to a great start. Congratulations!


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

Glad to see the litter box put to some good use. Very cute pictures!


----------



## Lfb321 (Nov 20, 2011)

Maccabee is a cutie!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm working from home today, currently with a puppy on my lap!

I'm heading out to get my daughter from school (half-days on Mondays), so Maccabee will get to hang out with her this afternoon.


----------



## OscarsDad (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations on your new addition. Maccabee is SO cute.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations on your new, CUTE, family member! Starborn Light My Fire - Love it!


----------

